# بضع أسئلة من حامل المسك .. !!



## brahim-ess (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على من إتبع دين المسيح ابن مريم ..

في كتابكم مكتوب : 



> وَأَمَّا بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ فَيُطْرَحُونَ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ



من هم بنو الملكوت ؟؟

من سيتولى طرحهم في الظلمة الخارجية ؟؟

ما هي الظلمة الخارجية وأين هي وما طبيعتها ؟؟


أنتم تقولون أن المسيح أتى ليطهر الناس من خطيئة حُملوها وهو طاهر من الخطيئة .. ولكنكم تقولون أنه القائل :


17 وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟» 
18 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: *«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. *

طيب ها قد وجدناها صريحة في كتابكم ، وهي تعني أن ناسوت ليس صالحا وبالتالى الإبن الأزلي المزعوم ليس صالحا ،، فهل يعقل في منطقكم هذا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!


وهل هذا لا يدفع العقل ليجزم أن المسيح عبد كسائر عباد الله الذين خلقهم ،، قال له كن فيكون ؟؟




تحيااااااتي


----------



## مسلمة2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا ايظا اريد ان افهم فهو سؤال مهم


----------



## صوت الرب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


> من هم بنو الملكوت ؟؟


هم اليهود الذين لم يقبلوا المسيح ففقدوا الملكوت


> من سيتولى طرحهم في الظلمة الخارجية ؟؟


الديان ( وَرَأَيْتُ الأَمْوَاتَ صِغَاراً وَكِبَاراً وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.)


> ما هي الظلمة الخارجية وأين هي وما طبيعتها ؟؟


هي النار ( فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، )
.
عزيزي المسيح طاهر و خالي من الخطيئة و قد قال هذا علانية أمام الناس ( يو 8 : 46 )
[q-bible]من منكم يبكّتني على خطية[/q-bible]
أما عن قولك : لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ ؟
فيوجد ردود كثيرة على هذا الجملة فلا أحب التكرار و لكن مختصرا أقول لك
أن المسيح لم يقل : لا تدعوني صالحا .
بل قال المسيح : لماذا تدعوني صالحا ؟
وهنالك فرق كبير بين (لا) النافية و(لماذا) التي للإستفهام. 
للمزيد راجع قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية و ستجد الرد


----------



## صوت الرب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الرد على : لماذا تدعوني صالحا للمشرف الغالي الحوت على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52654&highlight=%CA%CF%DA%E6%E4%ED+%D5%C7%E1%CD%C7


----------



## brahim-ess (19 سبتمبر 2008)

> هم اليهود الذين لم يقبلوا المسيح ففقدوا الملكوت



ماذا تقول عن المسلمين الداخلون إلى الجنة هل سينجون من الظلمة الخارجية ام لا ؟؟

سؤال : من سيتولى طرحهم في النار ؟ ( هذا سؤالي 

سؤال جديد : من سيحسب أعمالهم ؟ _ هذا السؤال الذي أجبت عنه بنقلك :

الجواب : الديان ( وَرَأَيْتُ الأَمْوَاتَ صِغَاراً وَكِبَاراً وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.)

*فأين جواب سؤالي أنا ؟؟؟ من يستولى قذفهم في النار ؟؟؟*



> أن المسيح لم يقل : لا تدعوني صالحا .
> بل قال المسيح : لماذا تدعوني صالحا ؟
> وهنالك فرق كبير بين (لا) النافية و(لماذا) التي للإستفهام.



نعم شكرا ..
الفرق واضح بين (لا) و(لماذا) .. ولكن هذا لا ينفي أنه أعلن أنه من المخطئين وكل ابن ىدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون وذلك في الشطر الثاني من الجملة :

«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. *

إذن أحد صالح إلا واحد وهو الله ،، ليس هو إبن الله ولا روح القدس ولا فلان ولا علان إنما هو الله جل جلاله ..


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*اتمنى ياعزيزي المسلم ان تلجاء اولا الى قسم الرد على الشبهات وقسم تفاسير الكتاب المقدس قبل ان تضع اي شبه وهمية..لان المنتدى عنده كافة الاجوبة ووضعت لهذا الشئ لكي تراجعها!!*
*الرد على لماذا تعدوني صالحا من قسم الرد على الشبهات:*
*قال المعترض »قال المسيح في ( Mat_19:17) لأحد الشباب: »لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحدٌ صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح ليس هو الله«. *
*وللرد نقول: قول المسيح: »لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله« لا ينفي الصلاح أو اللاهوت عن نفسه، فقد خاطب الشاب على أساس اعتقاده فيه، لأنه لم يكن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الله، بل كان يعتقد أنه أحد معلمي الدين (الذين اعتاد اليهود أن يُسندوا إليهم الصلاح والفضيلة جزافاً). فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، كما انتهز غيرها، وأجاب سائله بالإجابة التي تصحّح اعتقاده في هؤلاء المعلّمين. وكأنه يقول له: إن كنت تظن أني مجرد معلّم، فاعلم أنه ليس هناك معلم صالح على الإطلاق، لأن جميع الناس خطاة بأفعالهم، كما أنهم خطاة بطبيعتهم وأفكارهم. فليس هناك كائن يستحق أن يُقال عنه إنه صالح سوى الله وحده. أما إن كنت تعرف أني الله الذي ظهر في الجسد فإنك تكون قد قلتَ الصواب. والمسيح صالح في ذاته كل الصلاح، وقال عن نفسه: »أنا هو الراعي الصالح« ( Joh_10:11) ، كما شهد بذلك تلاميذه الذين عاشوا معه وعرفوه. فقال بطرس عنه إنه: »لم يفعل خطية، ولا وُجد في فمه مكر« ( 1Pe_2:22) وقال كاتب رسالة العبرانيين عنه إنه »قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات« ( Heb_7:26) . ولم يجد فيه أعداؤه علّة واحدة، فعندما سألهم مرة: »من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟« ( Joh_8:46) لم يستطع واحد منهم أن يذكر له خطية واحدة. *
*وهذا رابط السبهة *http://www.arabchurch.com/apologetics/Matthew/19/17 *وشكرا .*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

> ماذا تقول عن المسلمين الداخلون إلى الجنة هل سينجون من الظلمة الخارجية ام لا ؟؟


الذي يدخل لملكوت ألله ينجو من الظلمة الخارجية
فنور ألله سينيره و لا يعود هناك ظلمة نهائيا


> فأين جواب سؤالي أنا ؟؟؟ من يستولى قذفهم في النار ؟؟؟


الديان الذي هو ألله هو نفسه سيحاسب و سيطرح إلى الظلمة الخارجية
صعبة أوي تفهمها ؟!!!!


> ولكن هذا لا ينفي أنه أعلن أنه من المخطئين وكل ابن ىدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون وذلك في الشطر الثاني من الجملة :
> «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ.
> إذن أحد صالح إلا واحد وهو الله ،، ليس هو إبن الله ولا روح القدس ولا فلان ولا علان إنما هو الله جل جلاله ..


رجاء أن لا تفسير الآيات المقدسة على مزاجك ...
أعطيتك الرابط فلماذا لم تقرأه ؟
و أعطيتك آية يعلن فيها المسيح أنه لم يكن فيه أي خطيئة ... فلماذا تجاهلتها ؟


----------



## الحوت (19 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> ماذا تقول عن المسلمين الداخلون إلى الجنة هل سينجون من الظلمة الخارجية ام لا ؟؟


*
مافيش مسلم حيدخل الجنة وما فيش حاجة في المسيحيه اسمها جنة ولكن سوف امشي معك بحسب فهمك الاسلامي ..

الجنة لا يدخلها الا المؤمنين بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا والذي ينفذون وصاياه وتعاليمة والذين اعتمدوا باسمه لغفران الخطايا .*



> سؤال : من سيتولى طرحهم في النار ؟ ( هذا سؤالي



*المسيح خالق السماوات والارض الديان العادل .*



> نعم شكرا ..
> الفرق واضح بين (لا) و(لماذا) .. ولكن هذا لا ينفي أنه أعلن أنه من المخطئين وكل ابن ىدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون وذلك في الشطر الثاني من الجملة :
> 
> «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. *
> ...



*لا تفسر الكتاب تفسير اسلامي ..
فالكتاب المقدس لا يفسر على هواك الاسلامي وفكرك الاسلامي !

المسيح قال له لا احد صالح الا الله وحده ولان الرجل الذي اتى للمسيح خاطبه على انه مجرد معلم وليس الله :

وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟»
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا».
(متى 19 : 16 - 17)​
والسيد المسيح قام بالرد عليه بحسب ما يعتقد هذا الرجل فيه بانه مجرد معلم واجابه قائلا :

( لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. )

اي بما معناه ان كنت تظن اني مجرد معلم فانا غير صالح لانه لا احد صالح الا الله وحده !

لان الكتاب المقدس يقول :

3 الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعًا، فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا، لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.
        (مزمور 14 : 3)

ولكن حينما كان السيد المسيح يخاطب اليهود ..
كان يخاطبهم بصفتة الله لهذا قال لهم متحديا :

( مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ )

فجواب السيد المسيح للرجل لم يكن يعني انه غير صالح !!

وهو الذي قال عنه نفسه :

( أنا الراعي الصالح )

المسيح هو الله نفسه الذي قال :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ​


> [17 وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟»
> 18 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ.
> 
> طيب ها قد وجدناها صريحة في كتابكم ، وهي تعني أن ناسوت ليس صالحا وبالتالى الإبن الأزلي المزعوم ليس صالحا ،، فهل يعقل في منطقكم هذا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
> ...


 
لم يقصد السيد المسيح بكلامه أنه ليس صالحاً لأنه ليس هو الله! فهو تقدس اسمه لم يقل للشاب "لا تدعوني صالحاً" بل قال: "لماذا تدعوني صالحاً ؟" *وهنالك فرق شاسع بين (لا) النافية و(لماذا) التي للإستفهام*. لقد قصد الرب بقوله للشاب "لماذا تدعوني صالحاً" ؟ أمرين: 
*الأمر الأول: أراد أن يكشف عن حقيقة شخصه لذلك الشاب.*

فقول السيد المسيح للشاب: لماذا تدعوني صالحاً. لا ينفي عنه صفة الصلاح و الألوهية، لكنه قصد أن يقول له: بأي مقياس (لماذا) أنت تدعوني صالحاً؟ *هل بمقياس الصلاح البشري *كما تدعون بعضكم البعض وتلقبون معلميكم؟ *أم بمقياس الصلاح الإلهي *لأنك رأيت أعمالي ومعجزاتى  التي لا يستطيع البشر فعلها؟ *إن كنت تقصد أنني صالح بمقياس الصلاح الإلهي فهذا يعني أنني الله*. فإن كنت تعترف بصلاحي بالمقياس الإلهي وجب عليك أن تعترف بأنني الله وتؤمن بي. وكأن السيِّد الرب يقول له: إن آمنت إني أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا فائدة ترجي منك. فهو لم يقل له "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده.

*الأمر الثاني : أراد أن يكشف عن حقيقة عجز الإنسان عن عمل الصلاح. *

لقد أجاب السيد المسيح الشاب حسب اعتقاده فيه ونظرته اليه، لأنه لم يكن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الله بل كان يعتقد أنه أحد معلمي الدين، فقد اِعتاد اليهود دعوة رجال الدين بلقب "المعلم الصالح" وهذا اللقب لا يليق إلا بالله وحده، لذلك أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، وأجاب الشاب بالإجابة التي تصحّح اعتقاده في هؤلاء المعلّمين وكأنه يقول له: إن كنت تعتقد أنني مجرد معلّم، فاعلم أنه ليس هناك معلم صالح على الإطلاق، إذ أن جميع الناس إن لم يكونوا خطاة بأفعالهم، فهم خطاة بطبيعتهم وأفكارهم، فليس هناك كائن يستحق أن يُقال عنه إنه صالح سوى الله وحده.

​​​


----------



## جورج مايكل (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يااخوتى الاحباء 
لقد اجبنا عن هذه الشبهه مئات المرات ولكن المسلم مش عايز يفهم وضع اصابع يديه ورجليه فى عينيه وفى اذنيه حتى لايرى ولايسمع لئلا يخلص من خطاياه 
هو عايز حوريات حوريات ياعالم 
عندكم حوريات يامسيحين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معندكمش طبعا 
خلاص مش هيسمع لكم


----------



## fredyyy (1 أكتوبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> *فأين جواب سؤالي أنا ؟؟؟ من يستولى قذفهم في النار ؟؟؟*


 

*الإجابة: هم الملائكة*

*فالذي ينفذ أمر الرب هم الملائكة*
متى 24 : 31 
*فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ* بِبُوقٍ عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ *فَيَجْمَعُونَ* مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا. 

متى 13 : 41 
*يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ* *فَيَجْمَعُونَ* مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ 

متى 13 : 39 
وَالْعَدُّوُ الَّذِي زَرَعَهُ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ. وَالْحَصَادُ هُوَ انْقِضَاءُ الْعَالَمِ. *وَالْحَصَّادُونَ هُمُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ*. 

متى 13 : 49 
هَكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي انْقِضَاءِ الْعَالَمِ: يَخْرُجُ *الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَيُفْرِزُونَ* الأَشْرَارَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَبْرَارِ 

مزمور 103 : 20 
بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ *يَا مَلاَئِكَتَهُ* الْمُقْتَدِرِينَ قُوَّةً *الْفَاعِلِينَ أَمْرَهُ* عِنْدَ سَمَاعِ صَوْتِ كَلاَمِهِ. 

مزمور 104 : 4 
الصَّانِعُ *مَلاَئِكَتَهُ* رِيَاحاً *وَخُدَّامَهُ* نَاراً مُلْتَهِبَةً. 

متى 26 : 53 
أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ *أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي* أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ *جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟*


----------



## brahim-ess (24 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب أنا فهمت من أجوبتكم ما يلي :

العبارة ( لماذا  تدعوني صالحا ) هي إستفهام !!! وهذا غريب جدا لانه واضح وضوح الشمس ان السؤال إستنكاري ..

ومن لم يستطع أن ينكر هذه الحقيقة وقال ، نعم فعلا السؤال إستنكاري ردّ قائلا : أن السؤال جاء لكي يوضح حقيقة المعلمين اليهود أنهم غير صالحين ، وهذا أغرب من الغريب !! فهل كان يسوعكم هذا ليس فصيحاً إلى هذه الدرجة .. فإن سلمنا جدلا أنه أثبت أن المعلمين ليسوا صالحين فهو في المقابل اثبت بنفس العبارة أنه ليس صالحا .. بنفيه الصلاح عن الكل إلا الله وهو أيضا يدخل في هذا الكل !! وبالتالي الجملة تفسد عقلية الشاب ومعتقده أكثر مما تصلحه !! فأين الحكمة في هذا التصرف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*تم نسف الشبهة كذا مرة خش هنا يا حبيبي*
*هل المسيح صالح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> طيب أنا فهمت من أجوبتكم ما يلي :
> 
> العبارة ( لماذا تدعوني صالحا ) هي إستفهام !!! وهذا غريب جدا لانه واضح وضوح الشمس ان السؤال إستنكاري ..
> 
> ومن لم يستطع أن ينكر هذه الحقيقة وقال ، نعم فعلا السؤال إستنكاري ردّ قائلا : أن السؤال جاء لكي يوضح حقيقة المعلمين اليهود أنهم غير صالحين ، وهذا أغرب من الغريب !! فهل كان يسوعكم هذا ليس فصيحاً إلى هذه الدرجة .. فإن سلمنا جدلا أنه أثبت أن المعلمين ليسوا صالحين فهو في المقابل اثبت بنفس العبارة أنه ليس صالحا .. بنفيه الصلاح عن الكل إلا الله وهو أيضا يدخل في هذا الكل !! وبالتالي الجملة تفسد عقلية الشاب ومعتقده أكثر مما تصلحه !! فأين الحكمة في هذا التصرف ؟؟؟؟؟


 
*لقد سأله الشاب: أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية. وهو سؤال يفترض أن لدي الإنسان المقدرة على عمل الصلاح. وهذا غير صحيح إذ "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد" *
* وهذا هو السبب الذي من أجله قال الرب للشاب "ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله". لقد أوضح الرب لذلك الشاب خطأه في فهمه لمعني الصلاح. *​ 
فالسيد المسيح عندما يقول " فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل"(مت48:5) لا يقصد الكمال بمعناه المطلق لأنه مقصور علي الله فقط، فالله فقط هو الكامل، ولن يبلغ الأنسان الذي زاغ وفسد وأعوزه مجد الله درجة الكمال المطلق أبداً ولكنه يقصد أن نسير في طريق الكمال ونجاهد قدر استطاعتنا أن نسلك بالكمال وعلي هذا القياس أيضاً أمر الصلاح، فحتي لو وُصف أنسان بانه كامل أو صالح فهو وصف لسلوكه بطريق الكمال والصلاح.




> فهل كان (يسوعكم هذا ليس فصيحاً )إلى هذه الدرجة


 
بعد ان وضحنــــا لك الحكمة من الايـــة نطلب منك ايضا ان تتحلى بالحكمــة وانتقـــــى الفاظـــــك قبل التهكـــــم بهــــا ​


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخ brahim-ess

اسألتك و ردينا عليها و لا توجد عندنا اضافة
لك الحق بالقبول او الرفض فلك عقل تفكر به لكن رجاءاً لا تقلب الموضوع الى مجادلة فارغة, اترك الحكم للقارئ على سؤالك و على ردنا


----------



## ISLAM LIGHTNING (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
جميع الزملاء المسيحيين نفوا كون المسيح غير صالح , ولكن إجابة more antonios أربكتنى قليلاً وهى ..



> وللرد نقول: قول المسيح: »لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله« لا ينفي الصلاح أو اللاهوت عن نفسه، فقد خاطب الشاب على أساس اعتقاده فيه، لأنه لم يكن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الله، بل كان يعتقد أنه أحد معلمي الدين (الذين اعتاد اليهود أن يُسندوا إليهم الصلاح والفضيلة جزافاً). فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، كما انتهز غيرها، وأجاب سائله بالإجابة التي تصحّح اعتقاده في هؤلاء المعلّمين. وكأنه يقول له: إن كنت تظن أني مجرد معلّم، فاعلم أنه ليس هناك معلم صالح على الإطلاق، لأن جميع الناس خطاة بأفعالهم، كما أنهم خطاة بطبيعتهم وأفكارهم. فليس هناك كائن يستحق أن يُقال عنه إنه صالح سوى الله وحده. أما إن كنت تعرف أني الله الذي ظهر في الجسد فإنك تكون قد قلتَ الصواب. والمسيح صالح



فأيهم كان إعتقاده ؟!!

لأن القول الأول يؤكد أن الشاب لم يكن يعرف أن المسيح هو الله ..
القول الثانى يدل على أن الشاب كان يعرف أن المسيح هو الله ..

وأرجو توضيح هذه النقطة حتى نكون على بيّنة فى نقاشنا..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ISLAM LIGHTNING قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> جميع الزملاء المسيحيين نفوا كون المسيح غير صالح , ولكن إجابة more antonios أربكتنى قليلاً وهى ..
> 
> فأيهم كان إعتقاده ؟!!
> ...


أهلا بك عزيزي 
إجابة الحبيب more antonios صحيحة
الشاب الغني لم يكن يعرف أن المسيح هو ألله
لا أعرف ما المشكلة عندك ؟


----------



## ISLAM LIGHTNING (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الزميل الفاضل : صوت الرب 



> إجابة الحبيب more antonios صحيحة
> الشاب الغني لم يكن يعرف أن المسيح هو ألله
> لا أعرف ما المشكلة عندك


؟

الزميل الفاضل هل وجدتنى قُلت أن كلامه ينفى عدم كون المسيح صالحاً!!

كل ما أردت توضيحه هو هذا ..



> وللرد نقول: قول المسيح: »لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله« لا ينفي الصلاح أو اللاهوت عن نفسه، فقد خاطب الشاب على أساس اعتقاده فيه، لأنه لم يكن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الله، بل كان يعتقد أنه أحد معلمي الدين (الذين اعتاد اليهود أن يُسندوا إليهم الصلاح والفضيلة جزافاً). فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، كما انتهز غيرها، وأجاب سائله بالإجابة التي تصحّح اعتقاده في هؤلاء المعلّمين. وكأنه يقول له: إن كنت تظن أني مجرد معلّم، فاعلم أنه ليس هناك معلم صالح على الإطلاق، لأن جميع الناس خطاة بأفعالهم، كما أنهم خطاة بطبيعتهم وأفكارهم. فليس هناك كائن يستحق أن يُقال عنه إنه صالح سوى الله وحده. أما إن كنت تعرف أني الله الذي ظهر في الجسد فإنك تكون قد قلتَ الصواب. والمسيح صالح



هذا فقط المُراد توضيحه ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

التوضيـــــــح :

السيد المسيح اراد ان يوجه نظر الشاب ويقوده للايمان به وكأنه يريد ان يسأله : بأى اسلوب تدعونى صالحا ؟ هل تؤمن بالوهيتى ؟ وهل تؤمن ان صلاحى ليس صلاحا نسبيا مثل بقية البشر ولكنه صلاح كامل ؟ وهل تؤمن ان صلاحى ليس صلاحا مكتسبا مثل بقية البشر ولكنه صلاح طبيعى ؟؟ 

فكأن السيد المسيح له كل المجد يقول له ان كنت لا تؤمن اننى انا الله ، ورداء الجسد قد جعلك تضل ، فلماذا تدعونى باوصاف تليق فقط بالطبيعة الالهية وحدها بينما انت لا تزال تفترض انى انسان مثلك وليس فائقا على حدود الطبيعة البشرية ؟ 

فانت كنت لا ابدو لك اننى الله حقا فانت نسبت الى عن جهــــــــل وحماقة الخصائص و الفضائل التى للطبيعة الالهية . فى نفس الوقت الذى تتخيل اننى مجرد انسان اى من لم يلبس الصلاح ابدا 

لذا فالغرض الاساسى من الاية هو ان يكشف عن شخصه لذلك الشاب وان يكشف عن حقيقة عجز الانسان عن عمل الصلاح .


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخي حاول ان تقرأ.. ارحم حالك يعني

الرد يقول ان الشاب لم يعرف, و لذلك وجه المسيح كلامه له بتلك الطريقة ليكون معناه انه الله ان عرف انه الله فعلاً


----------



## ISLAM LIGHTNING (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الزميل my rock الفاضل :

أشكرك على مداخلتك , وعلى نصيحتك ..



> الرد يقول ان الشاب لم يعرف, و لذلك وجه المسيح كلامه له بتلك الطريقة ليكون معناه انه الله ان عرف انه الله فعلاً



الذى فهمته أنا من مداخلتك هو أن المسيح أراد ان يُثبت أنه الله لذلك لم ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح بل وصف نفسه بالصلاح ..

إذا كان هذا صحيحاً فأرجوك أعلمنى؛ لأن كلامى -التالى- مبنى على هذا ..

لك إحترامى ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> الذى فهمته أنا من مداخلتك هو أن المسيح أراد ان يُثبت أنه الله لذلك لم ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح بل وصف نفسه بالصلاح ..
> 
> إذا كان هذا صحيحاً فأرجوك أعلمنى؛ لأن كلامى -التالى- مبنى على هذا ..
> 
> لك إحترامى ..


 
نعم عزيزى لم ينفه عن نفسه صفة الصلاح او التعليم فلم يقل " لا تدعونى صالحا  او اننى لست صالحا فهو لم ينفى الصالح الكامل عن نفسه "

اما بالنسبة لسفر حزقيال فرجاء طرحه فى موضوع منفصل لانه تطرق عن الموضوع الرئيسى 

لكل منى جزيـــل الشكر 
ســــــــلام المسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل /islam lightning 
+++ إلى أن يرد الأخ الحبيب ماى روك ، أؤكد على ما سبق قوله ، بأنه لم ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح نهائياً ، بل قال أنه هو الراعى الصالح ، و تعبير " الراعى " ، فى المفهوم الإنجيلى ، يسمو فوق تعبير : " المعلم " .
+++ كما أنه أعلن عن صلاحه الكامل ، عندما قال : [ من يبكتنى على خطية ] ، إذن فإنه قمة الصلاح وليس مجرد شخص صالح عادى .
+++ كما أنه أعلن عن أنه هو قمة الصلاح ، عندما أعلن أنه قمة الحب ( والحب هو قمة الصلاح ، لأنه فيه يجتمع الناموس كله ) ، إذ قال مشيراً للفداء الذى سيصنعه على الصليب  : [ ليس حب أعظم من هذا : أن يضع أحد نفسه عن أحبائه ]
++++ والأمثلة كثيرة ، عن أنه هو قمة الصلاح ، وبالتالى فإنه لم ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه أبداً ، وبالتالى فكلامه مع الشاب الغنى ، لم يكن للإعتراض عن وصفه بالصلاح ، طالما أنه يصف نفسه به بكل صراحة وفى مواضع عديدة .


----------



## ISLAM LIGHTNING (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الزميل الفاضل : مكرم زكى شنودة ..



> +++ إلى أن يرد الأخ الحبيب ماى روك ، أؤكد على ما سبق قوله ، بأنه لم ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح نهائياً ، بل قال أنه هو الراعى الصالح ، و تعبير " الراعى " ، فى المفهوم الإنجيلى ، يسمو فوق تعبير : " المعلم " .
> +++ كما أنه أعلن عن صلاحه الكامل ، عندما قال : [ من يبكتنى على خطية ] ، إذن فإنه قمة الصلاح وليس مجرد شخص صالح عادى .
> +++ كما أنه أعلن عن أنه هو قمة الصلاح ، عندما أعلن أنه قمة الحب ( والحب هو قمة الصلاح ، لأنه فيه يجتمع الناموس كله ) ، إذ قال مشيراً للفداء الذى سيصنعه على الصليب : [ ليس حب أعظم من هذا : أن يضع أحد نفسه عن أحبائه ]
> ++++ والأمثلة كثيرة ، عن أنه هو قمة الصلاح ، وبالتالى فإنه لم ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه أبداً ، وبالتالى فكلامه مع الشاب الغنى ، لم يكن للإعتراض عن وصفه بالصلاح ، طالما أنه يصف نفسه به بكل صراحة وفى مواضع عديدة .



جميعكم أقررتم بأنه لم ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح , وما فهمته أن المسيح أراد أن يُثبت الصلاح على نفسه , 
ولكى يُثبت أنه الله ..

ولى تعليقات أولاً على ما تفضلت حضرتك وقلته .. 

أولاً : الصلاح الذى يُتصف به الله هو صلاح ذاتى وليس مُكتسب , وبما أن المسيح أراد أن يُثبت أنه الله ؛ إذاً فإنه يريد أن يُثبت أنه يتصف بالصلاح الذاتى ..
فما معنى الصلاح المقصود هنا فى اللغة اليوناية ؟؟ 

ثانياً : تقول فى مداخلتك 



> كما أنه أعلن عن صلاحه الكامل ، عندما قال : [ من يبكتنى على خطية ] ، إذن فإنه قمة الصلاح وليس مجرد شخص صالح عادى .



أى أنه يتكلم بلاهوته ..صحيح 

فما هو المعيار ( المقياس ) الذى تستخدموه لكى تقولوا أن المسيح هنا يتكلم بالاهوت أو بالناسوت ؟؟؟

لك فائق إحترامى وتقديرى ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*وفيما هو خارج الى الطريق ركض واحد وجثا له وسأله ايها المعلّم الصالح ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية . فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا . ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله*
*(مرقس 10 : 17- 18)*
*-------*





*
*
*يعتقد الاخوة المسلمون ان هذه الآية يستطيعون استخدامها لنفي لاهوت السيد المسيح ، والحقيقة ان هذه الآية في سياقها ومجملها **تثبت اللاهوت ولا تنفيه** ، وتعالوا نفهم معا*

*السيد المسيح في هذه الآية لا ينفي عن نفسه الصلاح ، **النفي** صيغته معروفة ، ان يقول مثلا ( **لا** تدعوني صالحا **لانه ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله )*
*ولكن الجملة لم تكن في صيغة النفي كما ترون ، هي في صيغة الاستفهام ، (لماذا تدعوني صالحا ) ؟*
*وكأن المسيح يريد ان يتأكد من السائل انه يعلم ماذا يقول : *
*هل تعلم انه صفة الصلاح هي لواحد فقط وهو الله ؟ *
*هل تعترف **بي اني انا الله ؟؟*

*لاحظوا ان الرجل كما كتب مرقس في بشارته **جاء الى المسيح وجثا له ، اي سجد له **، ودارس الكتاب المقدس يعرف ان اليهودي تعلم درسا قاسيا خلال تاريخ حياته ، انتهى فيه الى ان **السجود لا يجوز الا لله وحده*

*وتعالوا احكي لكم موقف مشابه بقصة رمزية للتوضيح :*
*تخيل معي ان هناك طبيب ذهب الى قرية ، وحاول اقناع الناس ان يأتوا بالمرضى عنده للعلاج لانه طبيب درس الطب ، ولكن الناس في القرية بسطاء وجهلة ويذهبون الى حلاق البلدة ، الذي يشيع في القرية ان هذا الطبيب ليس طبيبا ، ثم جاء احدهم ذات يوم يشتكي من مرض يؤرقه ويؤلمه ، وذهب الى الطبيب وقال له ايها الطبيب عالجني ....*
*فقال له الطبيب ( لماذا تدعوني طبيبا .؟ الا تعلم انه ليس هناك طبيب الا الذي تخرج من كلية الطب ويحمل شهادة خاصة بذلك ؟؟) *
*والان هل يستطيع احد ان يقول ان سؤالا مثل هذا ينفي عن الطبيب صفته ؟؟ *
*ام انه يؤكدها ويريد اثباتها باعتراف صريح من القادم اليه انه يقولها عن اقتناع كامل وليس من منطلق السخرية او التهكم*


*هكذا نفس الحال ، فالمسيح وهو الله في الجسد ، تحاور مع اليهود مرارا وتكرارا وقد اثبت لهم بالاقوال والافعال لاهوته ، *
*وكما رأينا في الدراسات السابقة انهم ارادوا قتله ورجمه لانه يعادل نفسه بالله (يوحنا 5: 18) *

*ولهذا فالرجل عندما جاء الى المسيح وجثا ، اراد المسيح ان يتأكد انه يقول ويفعل شيئا مقتنعا به ( لماذا تدعوني صالحا ، ليس احدا صالحا الا واحد وهو الله ) ..*
*والان الى الاستشهاد النهائي الذي نثبت فيه ان المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه الوحيد الذي له صفة الصلاح حين قال مرتين عن نفسه (انا هو الراعي الصالح)ء*
*(يوحنا 10 : 11و 14)*

*اذا المسيح لم يكن ينفي عن نفسه انه الوحيد المستحق لقب (الصالح) الذي لا يلّقب به الا الله ، ولكنه كان يستفهم من الشاب ، هل تعترف بهذا يقينا بالقلب والادراك ؟؟؟*

*والآن ، وبعد ان عرفت ان هذا ليس نفي لاهوت المسيح ، هل تعترف به ربا ومخلصا ، ام سوف تظل تعاند وترفض ؟؟؟*

*لكن ماذا يقول.الكلمة قريبة منك في فمك وفي قلبك اي كلمة الايمان التي نكرز بها. لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت. لان القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص.*
*(روميه 10 : 8- 10)*​إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما *رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده، وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة*
*هو عاوز يقلة انت تؤمن بيا اني الله ولا بتقول اني صالح زي مبتقول لغيري كعادة اليهود فقالة ليس احد صالح غير الله فهو الصالح وحدة*


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ISLAM LIGHTNING قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> الزميل my rock الفاضل :
> 
> ...


 

اي سؤال جديد لك في موضوع صلاح المسيح تطرحه في الموضوع التالي: *هل المسيح صالح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ليس عيباً ان تتبع النظام و قوانين القسم

ليبقى هذا الموضوع بحسب الاسئلة التي وضعها صاحب الموضوع و لا تشتت الموضوع لاسئلة خارجية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل /islam lightning 
+++  لن نتوسع -- كما قال أخونا الحبيب ماى روك -- فى مفهوم الصلاح ، ما بين المطلق والنسبى ، ولكنى سأقتصر على كلمة واحدة ، وهى أن السيد المسيح هو شخص واحد ، هو الإتحاد المعجزى ما بين اللاهوت والناسوت فى شخص واحد ، بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال وتقسيم ، وما يقوله ناسوتيا يكون واضحاً عمَّا يقوله لاهوتياً ، وذلك موضوع آخر لن نتوسع فيه لعدم التشتيت .
+++ وإنما هو صالح ناسوتياً ولاهوتياً معاً ، فإنه -- ناسوتياً -- ليس فيه خطية وليس فى فمه غش وهو الحمل الذى بلا عيب ... إلخ .
++++ وأما عن المعيار الذى به نعرف ما إن كان كلامه ناسوتياً أم لاهوتياً ، فإنه قانون عدم التناقض ، فإننا ندرس الإنجيل كله ، ونفهمه كقطعة واحدة وليس ككلمات منفصلة . ++ فالفكر الخطأ -- فى فهم بعض الآيات -- سيتصادم مع آيات أخرى ، وأما الفكر السليم ، فيتكامل ولا يتصادم بعضه مع بعض .
+++ كما أننا نصلى قبل وأثناء قراءة الإنجيل ، لكى يرشدنا الله للفهم الصحيح لكلامه ، وهو يفعل فعلاً .


----------



## brahim-ess (29 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب ما هو واضح إلى الآن هو :


أن هذه الجملة تفسد أكثر مما تصلح ، فكان بالإمكان أن يقول للشاب ( هذا طبعا بافتراض وجود هذه الحادثة ) :

*أيها الشاب نعم أنا صالح ليس لأني معلم عادي بل لأني جزء من الله ،، تعالى الله عما تشركون*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / براهيم-سس
+++ سيادتك تقول : (( هذا طبعا بافتراض وجود هذه الحادثة   )) ، فما دمت سيادتك تتكلم فى موضوع تعتبره كله إفتراضياً ، فمن المنطقى أن تتعامل معه كله كحادثة واحدة ، ولو تحت صفة الإفتراضية .
+++ فإن هذه الحادثة ، هى جزء من الإنجيل ، الذى يقول أن السيد المسيح يملك القدرة على إحياء الموتى وهى رميم ، مثلما فعل مع لعازر ، بعدما مات وأنتن ، إذ مر عليه أربعة أيام ، وذلك بأن قال له : لعازر هلمَّ خارجاً . ++ فهل سيادتك أكثر قدرة وحكمة من هذا الذى يدعو الرميم فتعود للحياة ،  حتى تريد أن تعدل عليه تصرفه وتقول : 
(( أن هذه الجملة تفسد أكثر مما تصلح ، فكان بالإمكان أن يقول للشاب .....  ))  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
++++ كما أنه يخلق من الطين عيوناً للمولود أعمى ، عيوناً حية تتحرك وتبصر ، فهل سيادتك أعظم وأحكم ممن يخلق من الطين عيوناً حية !! هل سيادتك أبصر وأعقل منه ، حتى تريد أن تعدل عليه تصرفه وتقول : 
(( أن هذه الجملة تفسد أكثر مما تصلح ، فكان بالإمكان أن يقول للشاب .....  )) ، فهل سيادتك تفهم مقاصده ، أكثر منه ، ذاك الذى يخلق العيون من الطين !!!!!!!
+++++ أليست هذه العبارة -- التى قلتها سيادتك -- تعنى أنك تتعامل مع الأمر بمنطق المستعلى ، وليس بمنطق : " تواضع العلماء " ، فإن العلماء يعرفون أن المتكبرين لا يفهمون شيئاً ، وأنهم لن يفهمون شيئاً  لو تخيلوا أنهم يفهمون كل شيئ ، فما بالك بالذى يظن أنه يفهم أكثر من صانع المعجزات ، ويريد أن يفهمه ما يجب عليه أن يفعله !!!!!!!
++++ بكل إخلاص ، أقول لسيادتك ، أنك -- بهذه الروح -- لن تستطيع أن تفهم شيئاً . فبدلا من ذلك ، تعامل بتواضع العلماء ، وبإخلاص الباحث حقاً عن الحق .


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اعرف كم مرة سأكرر ان الكلام في صلاح المسيح له موضوعه الخاص هل المسيح صالح؟ 

لكن هذه هي طبيعة المسلم المجادل, يلف و يدور و يسأل في مواضيع مختلفة لانه اصلاً غير مثقف و لا يفقه حرفاً في المسيحية

يغلق


----------

